# Origin Email Kundenservice



## TheGamerzZ (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab mir Need for Speed: Most Wanted bei Origin vorbestellt. Hab auch schon das Geld überwiesen. Aber hab bisher keine Bezahl Bestätigung oder sonst irgendeine Bestätigung oder so bekommen. Ist das normal?? Aufjedenfall Brauch ich die Kundenservice Email von Origin damit ich da mal Nachfrage.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Oktober 2012)

EA Kundendienst - Customer Support - Spiele von EA


----------



## TheGamerzZ (9. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:
			
		

> EA Kundendienst - Customer Support - Spiele von EA



Finde da nicht die Email, nur die Hotline...


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Oktober 2012)

Du musst "mit einem Berater Sprechen" drücken, dann alles ausfüllen. Spiel, dann um was es geht und Plattform, erst dann kannst du auswählen "E-Mail schreiben"

ps: ich finde den Email Support nicht so Prikelnd, ruf lieber an oder stell Origin auf USA um dann kannst in den LiveChat (zu dennen ihrer Arbeitszeit halt und nur auf Englisch)


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Oktober 2012)

Ruf am besten kurz nach 10 Uhr in der früh an, das ist die Nummer aus Köln. 0221-37050193

Das dauerte bei mir ca. 10 Minuten bis einer dran war und geht so schneller als über ne Mail. Bei mir wurde Fifa doppelt gebucht und nach einen Anruf hatte ich mein Geld wieder. Wenn du sowas über E-Mail machst dauert es zu Teil extrem lang bevor du eine Antwort bekommst.

Bzw melde dich mal an und schau in deinen Bestellverlauf rein, das kann auch mal 1-2 Tage dauern, normal sollte es aber sofort da sein
Origin - Herzlich Willkommen!

mfg


----------



## AnnaBoolika (28. März 2013)

Also das mim anrufen...... vergiss es, nach 1,5 stunde warteschleife hab aufgelegt und mim email du gibst alles aber bei unterkategorie kannst nichts eingeben und ohne kannst du nicht senden.. es ging um Resident Evil 6 PC (downoadversion) habs gekauft und mit sofortüberweisung bezahlt. kaufbestätigung bekommen und auch rechnungsnummer und vom konto ist auch weg, aber aber aber weder ein email bekommen noch in Origin zum download verfügbar ist. 
Ich mache das mit dem Sofortüberweisung oft und sobald der kauf abgeschossen ist kannst du downloaden das ist wie bei paypal nur dass du direkt von dein konto mit allen tan usw. überweist.
dh. die seite wo du gekauft hast sieht das  alles geklappt hat.
ich versuche seit 14 uhr und jetzt ist 18:30 uhr die pappenheimer irgendwie zuerreicchen, aber kein ..........  meldet sich


----------



## rambodieschen (11. Juli 2013)

Kann mir bitte  jemand mitteilen wie die E-Mail vom Origin Support ist. Dafür habe ich schon alle meine Produktkeys eingescannt. 
Ich suche schon seit Stunden nache Hilfe. Ich muss mein Passwort ändern, leider weiss ich die Antwort meiner Sicherheitsfrage nicht mehr. Wieso (zur Hölle) reicht es nicht aus das alte Passwort und E-Mail einzugeben um das Passwort zu ändern?? Ist doch überall so üblich.
Ich habe keine Lust und Zeit während der Arbeitszeit dort anzurufen und eine Kündigung riskieren!
Auch wenn ich ein sehr geduldiger Mensch bin, bin langsam noch am durchdrehen. Werde mir wohl nie mehr ein EA Produkt kaufen!


----------



## Xandronos (23. Juli 2013)

Mir gehts genau so, gestern früh Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe vorbestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Jetzt ist im Bestellverlauf noch immer nichts zu finden.
Der Telefonsupport ist sofern er erreichbar ist total unfreundlich nund keineswegs hilfsbereit. Und eine e-mail Adresse oder ein Kontaktformular sucht man vergebens.
Mir platzt so langsam der Kragen, das war definitiv das letzte Produkt von EA. Nie wieder und wenn mein Herz noch so bluten wird, werde ich mir ein Spiel von dieser Firma kaufen.
So miesen Support hab ich noch nie erlebt und dieses Origin kann man ja mal direkt vergessen. Valve macht das mit Steam bei weitem besser.


----------



## rambodieschen (23. Juli 2013)

Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der nie mehr ein EA Spiel kauft. War eine blöde Idee Sim City auszuprobieren. 
Ich habs noch verkaufen können und zwar habe ich bei EA (nicht Origin) das Passwort per E-Mail zurücksetzen lassen. Voila!! es geht auch ohne vergessene Sicherheitsabfrage.


----------



## Xandronos (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe endlich mal eine Kompetente Mitarbeiterein an der Strippe.
Die ganze Aufregung hat sich gelegt. Meine Bestellung ist registriert und das Geld auch angekommen. Jedoch sollte EA vllt. mal erwähnen dass bei Vorbestellungen der gekaufte Artikel erst kurz vor Release im Bestellverlauf erscheint. Das würde einfach Ärger ersparen, es ist einfach blöd wenn man keine Rückmeldung bekommt ob nun alles funktioniert hat oder nicht.
Wie gesagt, das läuft bei Steam einfach besser.


----------



## Blackwalker (3. Januar 2014)

hi leute habe eine frage ich habe mein pw bei origin vegessen und nun habe ich gemacht passwort zurücksetzten habe aber immer noch keine email bekommen das ich mir eine neues passwort machen kann vin origin woran liegt das das ich keine amail bekomme


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Februar 2014)

Gibt es keine Email Adresse für den Support ? In diesem Hilfecenter kann man auch nur einen Satz in die Zeile eingeben, auf anrufen habe ich keine Lust mich da mit dennen abzugeben. Ich möchte das jetzt endlich mal geklärt haben. Ich wollte jetzt mal wieder Shift 2 spielen, hatte aber damals noch ein anderes PW als jetzt, nun sagt er mir das Passwort ist falsch und ich kann es im Spiel auch nciht ändern. Das alte PW weiß ich nichtmehr. Habe im Internet auch nichts hilfreiches gefunden, sondern nur das man das neue PW auf das alte wieder machen soll-> es im Spiel ändern-> es bei Origin wieder zurückändern. Geht aber nicht da ich das alte nichtmehr weiß. Also will ich nun den Support anschreiben, welche Email kann ich nehmen oder welches Sup. Formular


----------



## rambodieschen (7. Mai 2015)

Hi ich habe genau die gleiche Fragen. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 
Ist es inzwischen möglich per E-Mail oder HTML-Formular Kontakt mit dem Origin Support aufzunehmen?? Wegen meiner Behinderung kann ich leider nicht telefonieren und ich habe mein Problem schon schriftlich aufgesetzt.
Ich suche schon Stunden.


----------

